# Anbernic RG351P - BIOS folder



## MicroNut99 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello, 
I have an Anbernic RG351P and the SDCARD is corrupt. I need the BIOS folder from the Games partition.
Its not a large folder. About 180megs. 
If you can help then please send a PM.
Thank you,


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 28, 2021)

You probably need to just start over especially if you are using the card that came with the handheld. I would really recommend that you swap it over for a good quality known brand as the one that ships with the handheld is known to not be that reliable.

There is a very comprehensive guide on how to get the firmware on a new card on this site here

https://retrogamecorps.com/2020/10/09/rg351p-firmware-guide/#BIOS

It is what I used to set up my RG351p


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 28, 2021)

Something to note, we cannot provide any BIOS files here for you as they're considered copyrighted content, which is against our rules to share. 

But p1ng's suggestion is 100% correct, also follow the instructions on that page to flash EmuELEC 3.8 on your SD card (you will lose your games, so back those up first just in case). This will restore your RG351P to factory, which will include a restore BIOS folder.


----------



## MicroNut99 (Apr 28, 2021)

The first thing to do is backup the Bios folder. But the card arrived corrupt.

SO I cannot backup anything. Nothing. I am out of the Games folder entirely and the Bios folder with it.

Yes, I purchased a new Sandisk from Amazon to go with it and flashed it with 351ELEC Final.
No, this does restore the BIOS folder.

I tried starting over with a Bios set that looks very similar but its a problem.

So that is why I am requesting a backup copy of the firmware that came with the device.
Everyone who has the device should be making a backup or can make one.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 28, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *Also follow the instructions on that page to flash EmuELEC 3.8 on your SD card (you will lose your games, so back those up first just in case). This will restore your RG351P to factory, which will include a restore BIOS folder.*


----------



## MicroNut99 (Apr 28, 2021)

WoW.... Tom. just no.... no and no.
Please go back and read the article that P1ngpong shared.
btw that's the guide I started with and if you read it then you'll know....
https://retrogamecorps.com/2020/10/09/rg351p-firmware-guide/#BIOS

And I got what I needed by extracting the BIOS folder from the official firmware.
Official Firmware (EmuELEC 3.8) (11/22/2020) Contains a complete BIOS folder.

EmuELEC v3.9 with latest update Contains an empty BIOS folder... 
and why would EmuELEC contain illegal files?   meh.....

Thank you!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 28, 2021)

If perhaps you read the full tutorial, and not just the tiny section p1ng linked, you'd see that it includes a copy of the firmware, which would include the *BIOS folder.  You don't need to backup anything, it's simply a recommendation, you can still flash the firmware. *


----------



## MicroNut99 (Apr 28, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> If perhaps you read the full tutorial, and not just the tiny section p1ng linked, you'd see that it includes a copy of the firmware, which would include the *BIOS folder.  You don't need to backup anything, it's simply a recommendation, you can still flash the firmware. *



I read the whole thing.... damn arrogant of you to say that.
351ELEC contains an Empty BIOS folder. PERIOD.
You'll have to extract it from the Official firmware.
Fuck.


----------



## lilsammysosa (Jul 5, 2021)

MicroNut99 said:


> Hello,
> I have an Anbernic RG351P and the SDCARD is corrupt. I need the BIOS folder from the Games partition.
> Its not a large folder. About 180megs.
> If you can help then please send a PM.
> Thank you,


Did you ever get the bios you needed because I ran into the same exact problem where my bios corrupted before I could make a copy...


----------



## MicroNut99 (Jul 5, 2021)

lilsammysosa said:


> Did you ever get the bios you needed because I ran into the same exact problem where my bios corrupted before I could make a copy...


You'll have to extract it from the Official Firmware which is no longer available using the Google Drive link above.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 5, 2021)

Ask the google for "retroarch system github"


----------



## KymyA (Jul 23, 2021)

MicroNut99 said:


> Hello,
> I have an Anbernic RG351P and the SDCARD is corrupt. I need the BIOS folder from the Games partition.
> Its not a large folder. About 180megs.
> If you can help then please send a PM.
> Thank you,



Hi. This is my first post.
I have buyed the RG351P just three days ago. And i made an image of the SD.
If you, at this time, haven't resolved please write me a message and i send you a link to download the bios partition. ok?


----------



## locosombrero (Aug 5, 2021)

KymyA said:


> Hi. This is my first post.
> I have buyed the RG351P just three days ago. And i made an image of the SD.
> If you, at this time, haven't resolved please write me a message and i send you a link to download the bios partition. ok?


Hey KymyA, do you still have that folder? :eyes: ?


----------



## KubeSean83 (Aug 7, 2021)

I am also desperately searching for the RG351P BIOS folder/files but to no avail. I am at my wit's end with this as Being a complete noob to this, I flashed to 351Elec without saving the Emuelec BIOS folder. Please, please help me get this folder with the files.


----------



## Pokage30 (Apr 17, 2022)

KymyA said:


> Hi. This is my first post.
> I have buyed the RG351P just three days ago. And i made an image of the SD.
> If you, at this time, haven't resolved please write me a message and i send you a link to download the bios partition. ok?


Hi. If you have yet this BIOS folder. Can you send me to email or google drive? 
Because my problem is same.. I cant see the games partition.. Thank you very much


----------



## gokudo (May 18, 2022)

KymyA said:


> Hi. This is my first post.
> I have buyed the RG351P just three days ago. And i made an image of the SD.
> If you, at this time, haven't resolved please write me a message and i send you a link to download the bios partition. ok?


Hello. My device too arrived with a corrupted memory card so I had no option but to directly flash it. Can you please share the bios files in PM.

Also, those who have it and can't share the files directly, is it possible to share a list of bios files and folder in a txt file via tree command? This will help those who gave this issue but have files from else where. I think the files are the same as that used in retropi


----------

